# What is this Chainguard for?



## Luckykat32 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## bricycle (Jul 6, 2012)

Mostly used on Post war Schwinn Hornets...approx value $40.00


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 6, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Mostly used on Post war Schwinn Hornets...approx value $40.00




I agree with bricycle!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jul 6, 2012)

*Dont forget Wizzers*

Postwar schwinns of all sorts. That conditon would be less$ $25 or so. Either way...


----------



## snickle (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah I think if it was for a Hornet then it would have a flat area near the rear for the decal. Though they ARE the same guard. I have one like that with no area for a name decal, came off of a DX


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hope you don't mind me crashing your thread Luckykat, but while we're on the subject, how about this one?
Thanks,
Dean


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 7, 2012)

I got one like that ^ off an early '50's girls 26" Schwinn.

Its going on my '50 DX PeeWee Heman replica bike.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jul 7, 2012)

No worries...I'd let it go for $30 if someone is interested... PM me.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 7, 2012)

snickle said:


> Yeah I think if it was for a Hornet then it would have a flat area near the rear for the decal. Though they ARE the same guard. I have one like that with no area for a name decal, came off of a DX




The guards that had the flat area were later, mid-late '50's bikes.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 7, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> Hope you don't mind me crashing your thread Luckykat, but while we're on the subject, how about this one?
> Thanks,
> Dean
> View attachment 57113View attachment 57114View attachment 57115




That's a Phantom/Panther style, also possibly wasps


----------



## snickle (Jul 8, 2012)

bricycle said:


> The guards that had the flat area were later, mid-late '50's bikes.





Ahhh, that explains it. Thanks for the clarification. It's good to learn something new every day.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Aug 9, 2012)

I'll do $20 on the chainguard is someone is interested.


----------



## cyclebuster (Aug 9, 2012)

you sholuld pm memeber oquinn. he is building a 48 whizzer. thats the guard he needs. look down the page for the WZ serial number thrread


----------



## Johann (Aug 9, 2012)

*Phantom/Panther style guard*

This guard is stamped a little differently than 2 prewar and a postwar guard I have. There is a wider flat spot between the feathers on the upper part.


----------

